# I love you very much and I will never hurt you.



## Baby Gurl

I am trying to learn tagalog because my boyfriend is phillipino. I am hoping that someone can help me translate some things so that I can say them to him. Can anyone help me? Here are a few phrases I would like to be translated:

I love you very much and I will never hurt you.
You are my one and only.
You mean the world to me.
You are the one for me.

That is just a few that I need for right now. Thank you very much for your time and I hope someone can help.


----------



## Scherle

Baby Gurl said:


> I am trying to learn tagalog because my boyfriend is phillipino. I am hoping that someone can help me translate some things so that I can say them to him. Can anyone help me? Here are a few phrases I would like to be translated:
> 
> I love you very much and I will never hurt you.
> You are my one and only.
> You mean the world to me.
> You are the one for me.
> 
> That is just a few that I need for right now. Thank you very much for your time and I hope someone can help.


 
Hello Baby gurl!

I am not sure if there is an exact Filipino translation for those but let me try.

I love you very much and I will never hurt you. Mahal na mahal kita at hinding hindi kita sasaktan. (I am sure it is correct)
You are my one and only. Ikaw lamang. (I am not sure)
You mean the world to me. (I actually don't know )
You are the one for me.  Ikaw lang para sakin. (I am not sure)

I hope it helps


----------



## Seb_K

You can also say; "ikaw lang wala ng iba" which means "you are the only one and no other". I hope I got it right though.


----------



## tanzhang

Baby Gurl said:


> I am trying to learn tagalog because my boyfriend is phillipino. I am hoping that someone can help me translate some things so that I can say them to him. Can anyone help me? Here are a few phrases I would like to be translated:
> 
> I love you very much and I will never hurt you.
> Mahal na mahal kita't hinding hindi kita sasaktan.
> You are my one and only.
> Ika'y lahat saakin (you are my everything)
> You mean the world to me.
> ikaw ang aking mundo (you are the world to me)
> You are the one for me.
> ikaw nga'ng para saakin.
> That is just a few that I need for right now. Thank you very much for your time and I hope someone can help.


----------



## Baby Gurl

Thank you very much for the help!!!


----------



## nevvez

I love you very much and I will never hurt you.
mahal na mahal kita at hindi kita sasaktan

You are my one and only.
ikaw ang nagiisa para s'akin

You mean the world to me.
ikaw ang nagbibigay ng saysay sa mundo ko

You are the one for me.
ikaw ang nagiisa para s'akin


----------



## Oka-chan

Hi, you can also say 

*You mean the world to me.*
"Ikaw ang mundo ko" (You are my world) or
"Ikaw ang lahat sa akin" (You are everything　for me)

*You are my one and only.*
Iika'y ibang-iba (You are very special)
Iba kang talaga (You are very special)


----------



## Oka-chan

Oka-chan said:


> Iika'y ibang-iba (You are very special)


Sorry, I made a typing error
Ika'y ibang-iba
is correct.


----------



## royen

You are my one and only. Ikaw lamang ang nag-iisa para sa akin.
You mean the world to me. Ang katumbas mo ay daigdig para sa akin.
You are the one for me. Ikaw na nga ang para sa akin.


----------

